

A property search engine in the UK - thlt
http://cravify.com/rent/

======
toyg
Sorry, it's terrible.

You cannot search by postcode -- worse, any time it won't recognise whatever
search term you input, it will just reload the same page without any sort of
warning/sorry message.

When you happen to enter a recognised name, you get sent to a "town centre"
which is anything but -- it looks like it's just being calculated, and over a
very wide area. For example, Stockport town centre is close to the M60, but
the borough is technically quite wide, so the "central" pin is dropped
somewhere out in the sticks.

Zoom out to see the entire country, and it looks like only London, Edinburgh
and Glasgow have properties; but if you click at random, you'll see that it's
not the case.

It's incredibly slow and non-intuitive, and looks like a side-project.
Rightmove and friends are still on a different level.

~~~
thlt
hmnn, may I know which search terms did you use?

~~~
thlt
there was indeed a bug in search where you can't search by post code, but it
should work now.

------
leejw00t354
I'm currently looking for a house in the UK so I gave this a go. I found the
interface incredible buggy.

The search tools didn't work correctly, adjusting the price either made no
difference to the properties shown or just came up with an error, "Ad detail
is not available at this zoom level."

The photo only thing doesn't seem to do anything.

When navigating around my city every I would have to wait for the search
results to repopulate which only took a second but was very annoying.

<https://aboutmybrowser.com/1VABv1jf>

~~~
thlt
"Ad detail is not available at this zoom level" is not an error, it means you
have to zoom in to see all the properties because there are too many
properties at that zoom level.

When you click on a photo, shouldn't it be zoomed in ? I am surprised that the
price filter doesn't work. Could you tell me which city you were looking at ?

------
GlennS
The first thing I noticed about this is that it feels slow. If you want people
to use it, navigating around the map needs to feel smooth. This could be
something as simple as putting in a little delay between the user moving the
map and you starting to load your pricing data.

The second thing I noticed is that it was, by default, zoomed in somewhere in
Germany. I am not in Germany. Why not centre it based on the user's IP? Or,
just have it zoomed out to start with?

I like the idea though.

~~~
thlt
nah it is initially centered in London because it has only data from the UK.

------
Joeboy
The "Price" slider seems to set a _minimum_ price. Is it possible to set a
maximum price (which I would imagine more people would want)?

~~~
thlt
there are two knots where you can drag to set both minimum and maximum prices,
no ?

~~~
Joeboy
Ah! That was not obvious to me.

